# Cheapest/best place to buy Bute?



## Chumsmum (24 March 2010)

Hi

My pony is on long term Bute - just had a quote for £80.19 for a box of 100 1gm sachets from my vets but guessing I can get it cheaper elsewhere, just wondering how much of a hassle it will be and want to make sure I'm buying from a reputable place?  Vet charges £8.81 for a prescription, pony last checked in November so they okay with this (and will be seen again in April for his injections).

So can anyone recommend other suppliers and how does it work, do I have to post off the original prescription and can you get it fairly quickly?

Many thanks for any replies


----------



## Amymay (24 March 2010)

Danillon may be cheaper - and ask your vet's for a negotiated price.


----------



## ihatework (24 March 2010)

Bute is cheaper than Danilon,
try the different animal pharmacies e.g. hyperdrug.com or petmeds etc
Think you should get bute around 50p a sachet, Danilon usually around 60p


----------



## ihatework (24 March 2010)

There you go, this is pretty cheap
http://www.viovet.co.uk/Prescriptio...gs_D_-_F-Equipalazone/c1_32_403/category.html


----------



## Chumsmum (24 March 2010)

Wow that is super cheap and cheap delivery too!

Will tell vet how cheap I can get it when I ring for prescription and see what they say - would prefer to give them my business but that difference is too big to ignore..

Many thanks for replies


----------



## soloequestrian (25 March 2010)

I used VioVet recently (for ACP, not bute) and they were very helpful.  My vets said they couldn't get the ACP as cheaply themselves!


----------



## Chumsmum (25 March 2010)

Glad you had good service - will use them if vet can't get near price.


----------



## StickyToffee (28 March 2010)

chemist direct 100 sachets £35


----------

